# Banana Dog



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Summit loves banana more than anything so I made this for my desktop background from a posted photo : )


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Berk doesnt really like bananas, its pretty much the only thing he doesnt like. Although if im eating one and give him a piece he will pick it up and spit it out a few times then finally eat it. He eats tree bark like its candy though!

Anyone else's Vs love/hate bananas?


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

giandaliajr said:


> Berk doesnt really like bananas, its pretty much the only thing he doesnt like. Although if im eating one and give him a piece he will pick it up and spit it out a few times then finally eat it. He eats tree bark like its candy though!
> 
> Anyone else's Vs love/hate bananas?


Dre does the same thing. I don't think he hates it though. He tries to lick and chew it at the same time. It looks hilarious, but it does make food fall out of his mouth all the time. He does the same thing with strawberries and apples.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby doesn't like bananas, but she does love fish food flakes. :


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson loooves bananas. Doesn't bother chewing... just inhales. We share one every day while out walking.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Cooper loveeeeeessssss banana kenzie hates it, but if I put a banana and a spoon of peanut butter into low fat natural yoghurt mash up and freeze they both go nuts for it.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson hates bananas too. Won't even eat a yogurt/banana/peanut butter ice cream treat--that's saying a lot for w!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley absolutely loves bananas, but Chuck won't eat anything that is remotely close to human food unless it's meat which is fine. I gave Chuck a blueberry once and he squished it in his mouth, squeezed his eyes shut and gagged.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Our love them......

Older the better!!!! 

What about the skins????

Any takers?????

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy loves strawberry's, they recon that they are good for their teeth,minus the sprinkling of sugar and blob of clotted cream of course.. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly loves bananas either on their own or mashed up with natural yoghurt and blueberries :


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Since reading this I tried banana on M-dog and he loved it! We share one most days now, but he really wants the skin too! Mine is such a scoffer he would barely chew so I'm a bit nervous about letting him have it!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I just gave Dharma a few little pieces of banana to see if she would eat it. She did. The only problem I have with giving anything other than her kibble or the treats we know don't upset her stomach or upset her stools. one new thing at a time and in very small quantities I guess. Too much of anything throws her out of whack.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

CatK said:


> Since reading this I tried banana on M-dog and he loved it! We share one most days now, but he really wants the skin too! Mine is such a scoffer he would barely chew so I'm a bit nervous about letting him have it!


Watson used to go for the skin too and I was afraid of the same thing. I never let him have it and eventually he stopped going for it.


----------

